# Hello Julie



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

55mm | 1/60 | f2.8 | ISO800

one of the seven julii corydoras i bought last night at Canadian Aquatics. 








they're settling in nicely - here's our solo angel welcoming them to their new home as they drip acclimate


----------

